# My tortoise is trying to escape! Help!!



## BenAnsell (Feb 19, 2014)

My tort is always trying to scale the walls of his table and I don't know why. There have loads of things in his enclosures for him to climb and it's big enough for him to explore, would just like to know if this kind of behaviour is normal or not.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes it's normal that a tort try's to get out, but if it can see out of the enclosure that makes him try Evan harder to get out or if you let it out to run free in the house then he wants out Evan more .


----------



## lisa127 (Feb 19, 2014)

What kind/size tort is he? How big is the table?


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes. Is your wall can see through? My is, but it is a glass wall. they try it few time then they realized it can not be dine, they gave up. This is Sulcata and Leopard Tortoise.

Herrmanns are totally different story. They will continue to try, and try, and try. and they did success some time. so we have solid wall for them and rounded corners. 

And Yes.....What kind and the size of the tortoise you have??


----------



## Tom (Feb 19, 2014)

They can walk miles a day in the wild. No table can accommodate that. Especially for a male, especially in spring.


----------



## BenAnsell (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for all your help, the table is 80cm/60cm he/she (don't know yet) is a three year old Hermann.


----------



## Tiff (Feb 19, 2014)

My Russian tortoise does this to the wall. I do not keep her in an enclosure, she free roams in a large room. I think your baby is curios and wants to explore new grounds.


----------



## BenAnsell (Feb 19, 2014)

I let him out quite often but I would be nice if he/she was a little happier in her enclosure


----------



## gtc (Feb 19, 2014)

BenAnsell said:


> I let him out quite often but I would be nice if he/she was a little happier in her enclosure



80x60 is not so bad. Do you have room to make an even bigger enclosure? Besides the size and the glass (I use a glass enclosure and my greek doesn't try to walk through it) as previously mentioned, the only other problem might be ypur humidity/temps. Maybe its too hot or too dry?


----------



## BenAnsell (Feb 19, 2014)

Don't really have room for a bigger enclosure to be honest. And I don't really see anywhere mentioned about Hermann's desire for humidity.


----------



## WillTort2 (Feb 19, 2014)

Your measurement translate to 31" x 24". So, your enclosure is too small.

If you can't go longer or wider, then add a 2nd story.

There are many examples on the enclosure section but you can easily put in a ramp, which is great for exercise, and the second story which give additional roaming space.

Good luck.

What is your humidity and temperatures?


----------



## lisa127 (Feb 19, 2014)

If it does translate to 31" x 24" I agree it is definitely too small. I have a box turtle about that age in an enclosure that is 34" x 43" and I feel like I want to make hers bigger! I'd say work on a bigger enclosure and that may help. Right now he doesn't even have 6 square feet of space.


----------



## Tom (Feb 19, 2014)

BenAnsell said:


> Don't really have room for a bigger enclosure to be honest. And I don't really see anywhere mentioned about Hermann's desire for humidity.



Your enclosure is much too small. They need more space than that. Running around on the floor is not safe. You need to give him/her more room. I recommend something 244x122 cm (4x8'). Some torts will still try to scale the walls, but its less likely and at least they have some room to move.

Growing young hermanni need moderate humidity. They don't need tropical rainforest humidity, but somewhere in the neighborhood of 50-70% will help them to grow smoothly, along with several other factors. Open tables with hot bulbs in temperature controlled homes tend to have extremely low humidity. Humid hides can be helpful too.

What are you using for heating and lighting? What are your four temps? UV?


----------



## JohnDear (Feb 21, 2014)

BenAnsell said:


> I let him out quite often but I would be nice if he/she was a little happier in her enclosure



I have the same problem as you. I was thinking the same


----------



## BenAnsell (Feb 21, 2014)

JohnDear said:


> BenAnsell said:
> 
> 
> > I let him out quite often but I would be nice if he/she was a little happier in her enclosure
> ...



To be honest I think the tortoise is okAy it's just eager to explore so I let him out loads to just roam around and he really enjoys that


----------

